# New guitar on it's way!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I just scored one of the 2 left handed Baden d styles in maple ever made!
Unfortunately Baden guitars are now out of business so their guitars are going for REALLY reasonable prices. 

Here's mine.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Always sorry to hear of a good maker going out of business. However, their loss is your gain. Happy NGD!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow!
I have to say this guitar sounds AWESOME!
This is coming from someone who worked in a music store selling Martins, Taylors and Gibsons.
I've also heard and played a bunch of Larivees, R Taylors, Collings, Santa Cruz and this Baden can compete with most of those for sure!

I was worried the maple back and sides would be too bright and hard sounding but it's surprisingly EXTREMELY well balanced yet crisp and clear sounding. Sounds like a great Taylor guitar but not quite as bright. 

Do yourselves a favor and at least try any Baden you see because they can be found at Crazy low prices.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I shall do my best to find one and give it a try...


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW - that's beautiful! Congrats !!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. I bet it's loud! 

There's something about a flattop guitar that just floats my boat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

It's definitely loud and full sounding but it compresses nicely and it's very even and balanced sounding. 
No boomy Martin bass or shrill Taylor treble.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Another pic for good measure.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Class Axe in Kemptville still has a couple of them. Great store, BTW.
Class Axe Guitars › Guitars › New Acoustic › Baden


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

No lefties for me unfortunately but for everyone else, please go check those guitars out if you're in the Ottawa area. You might just get the best deal on a high end guitar you've ever gotten.


----------

